# Traction & Auger Control Rod Adjustment



## Svenster (Dec 23, 2010)

Doing my prep for winter to get my 1130sb-lsb ready for the first snow storm. End of last year, I notice that when I have the auger control handle down and is locked by the traction control handle, if I let go of the auger control handle the snow will not discharge as strong from the discharge chute. I checked the auger belt and it is not slipping on the pulleys at all nor under tension. On my particular model there is no adjustment to the auger pulley tensioning mechanism as referenced in many of the Donnyboy repair videos.

However, both the auger and traction control rods, there is some sort of adjustment available mid rod (a lock nut and female barrel adjustment to shorten or lengthen the control rod) and the end of the traction and auger control rods there are springs. So it appears you can shorten or lengthen the control rod which would increase/decrease the amount of tension of the springs.

So I'm thinking that there really is no way to adjust to correct my issue. I can't seem to find any explanation of how to adjust the traction/auger control rod or what it should be set at to have the correct amount of spring tension in my manual or on the internet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Svenster (Dec 23, 2010)

Just in case other Husky owners have a similar issue, I resolved mine by adjusting the spring tension on the auger control rod, tried a 1/4 turn, reassembled, and tested. Went through that procedure about 5 times until I had enough spring tension to keep the lever at the bottom of the auger control rod horizontal, after the drive handle is down and locking the auger handle. Works like it did when new. As far as I can tell, there is no auger pulley tensioning adjustment, so its either adjust as I did above to the point that the belt needs to be replaced. Hope this helps someone else. Happy holidays.


----------

